# audio helmets: holt, hustle, or maze?



## alex94 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,
I was wondering what you guys think about smith audio helmets. I was leaning towards the maze because of its lightness. The only thing I don't like about smith helmets is that they use skullcandy. When I had skullcandy earbuds they didn't last very long. Is that they same for the earphones in the helmet? What do you guys think? Any other audio helmets beside red, giro, and bern? I've had bad times with those companies.

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

I've been using the protec mercenary audio helmet for 2 season and its worked out well for me. I don't always use the audio often but when I do i've had no complaints.


----------



## alex94 (Mar 22, 2011)

ecks said:


> I've been using the protec mercenary audio helmet for 2 season and its worked out well for me. I don't always use the audio often but when I do i've had no complaints.


Thanks I will have to look at that one. Is it comfortable?


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Its nice and comfortable. I recently used it as a bike helmet without the padding and it wasn't bad either, not ideal but comfortable enough that it would work.


----------



## alex94 (Mar 22, 2011)

ecks said:


> Its nice and comfortable. I recently used it as a bike helmet without the padding and it wasn't bad either, not ideal but comfortable enough that it would work.


Are they still making them because I was on the pro tec website and couldn't find it. I think I'm going to get the smith maze blogspehere and buy the audio. Anybody have the maze or have any thoughts about it?


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

ive got the holt and the wife has the maze...no complaints, comfy, works well with goggles either inside helmet or outside and the audio is good...ive also never had a problem with skull candy though


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I've been using a Smith Variant audio helmet for the this season and last. It works just fine, and the SkullCandy audio isn't really bad at all.


----------



## alex94 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks everybody. How the quality of the sound on these helmets? Is the audio easy to install. (I know that some come with it but I will have to install mine)


----------



## alex94 (Mar 22, 2011)

Not related to the subject but can someone explain what credits on this website are?


----------



## chrisbryan89 (Mar 27, 2011)

If audio quality is something you are concerened with (I can't stand skullcandy's headphones) I would recommend buying some comfortable, quality in ear buds and just wear them under your helmet. That's what I do and I prefer it much more than crappy audio helmets, but then again I'm somewhat of an audiophile. Just an idea


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

unfortunately, skullcandy is top of the line in the helmet audio world

the earpads can be bought separately and just slot in between the helmet shell and foam


----------

